# Conus upgrade



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Decided to add 8-32 threaded inserts to this beautiful cedar Conus from @Palmettoflyer Took a deep breath and fired up the drill press. Makes for quick and easy tab attachment.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

You trust them rim nuts Steve man ? I keep my eye on them not hacking on ya but there not the best insert. I had some in a plastic frame had one pull out just saying


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Port boy said:


> You trust them rim nuts Steve man ? I keep my eye on them not hacking on ya but there not the best insert. I had some in a plastic frame had one pull out just saying


These screw in, Jason. Seems very secure. Will glue them too if any issues.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

StringSlap said:


> These screw in, Jason. Seems very secure. Will glue them too if any issues.


Ok a time sert than not like this


StringSlap said:


> These screw in, Jason. Seems very secure. Will glue them too if any issues.


so a time sert not like this


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Ok a time sert than not like this
> 
> so a time sert not like this
> View attachment 355686
> View attachment 355687


Ones I show rim nuts not time sert


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Ones I show rim nuts not time sert


This is what I used. Drill 1/4" hole and then use a 5/32" hex to screw them in.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yup. That is a great modification. I made a mistake on a similar project by adding a few drops of Stupid Glue right before I screwed in the inserts. The glue and friction stopped the process and I stripped out the insert before I was able to bury it. The next time will be either no glue or slow glue.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yup. That is a great modification. I made a mistake on a similar project by adding a few drops of Stupid Glue right before I screwed in the inserts. The glue and friction stopped the process and I stripped out the insert before I was able to bury it. The next time will be either no glue or slow glue.


Yup I learned that the insert strips out really easily. One hole was just a touch too shallow. Figured I could just give it that extra little bit I needed to get it flush, but ended up spinning the hex key. It sits proud a hair. I could file it but don't want to risk damaging the finish. Works fine the way it is.


----------

